# Any UFC fans here?



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

Interested in talking to any fellow UFC fans.  I’ve never known it to be discussed here all that much.  I’m pretty fired up about the Gilbert Burns/Kazmaht Chimaev fight in April.  Chael Sonnen said yesterday he believes one of the two guys will dominate the fight rather than it being a decision or one finally wearing the other down.  I’m kind of rooting for Burns.  The guy just quietly goes about his business and has done everything asked of him whether it was taking fights on short notice or anything else.  I would like to see him get rewarded.  But Chimaev is the guy people are fascinated with at the moment.  And that’s understandable.  He hasn’t faced anybody in the UFC yet that can give him a problem though.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 19, 2022)

Unfortunately, not-so-much anymore. Don't know why, just lost interest. But at one time, for about a 10-12 year period, I couldn't get enough of it. In fact, the only time I have ever paid to watch a sporting event on pay-for-view, was a UFC event in 2011.

Chuck Liddell, GSP, Matt Hughes, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, and Forrest Griffin were just some of the headliners during that period. I watched the first few seasons of The Ultimate Fighter, in fact, the most epic UFC fight I ever saw was the season one finale of TUF where Forrest Griffin and Stephen Bonner beat each silly for three rounds. Neither one should have been standing at the end of the fight, yet both were. Best UFC fight I ever saw.

The best pound for pound UFC fighter? GSP in my opinion. My favorite UFC fighter? Chuck Liddell, followed closely by Randy Couture. Couture was a warrior, he fought up and down in weight class, it didn't matter to him, he just wanted to fight.

Then about 6-8 years ago I suddenly lost interest. I will still occasionally stop on a channel showing a UFC match, but I don't seek it out anymore. Don't know why because once you see a good UFC fight, you will never watch boxing again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Unfortunately, not-so-much anymore. Don't know why, just lost interest. But at one time, for about a 10-12 year period, I couldn't get enough of it. In fact, the only time I have ever paid to watch a sporting event on pay-for-view, was a UFC event in 2011.
> 
> Chuck Liddell, GSP, Matt Hughes, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, and Forrest Griffin were just some of the headliners during that period. I watched the first few seasons of The Ultimate Fighter, in fact, the most epic UFC fight I ever saw was the season one finale of TUF where Forrest Griffin and Stephen Bonner beat each silly for three rounds. Neither one should have been standing at the end of the fight, yet both were. Best UFC fight I ever saw.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response.  UFC is a weird animal.  It’s simultaneously wildly popular but also kind of niche.  A lot of traditional sports fans don’t seem to like it.  I’ve always loved sports but lost interest in all professional sports years ago.  I still loved college football until they decided to get political with all the BLM stuff two years ago and I was turned off by that. I really like UFC though.

Randy Cotour and GSP are all time greats for sure.  Like them both.  Khabib is one of the best to ever do it.  Those guys from that part of the world are just different.  I mean when he fought Justin Gathje and actually chose what he thought would be the most honorable way to make him tap because he respected him, that’s amazing.  Gathje is a killer and Khabib is so good he chose how he was going to make him tap.

Love him or hate him and lots of people hate him, Conor McGregor is one of the best ever.  I personally am a big fan but I get why people don’t like him.

Those lighter weight divisions are so deep right now as far as talent.  Camru Usman, Israel Adasanya, Colby Covington, Gilbert Burns, Max Holloway, the Poiriers, Conor is still there, Jorge Masvadal, Justin Gathje, just to name a few.

And my current favorite who is becoming a star is Bryce Mitchell.  He’s an Arkansas country boy who is really easy to root for to me.   

These guys make their living doing something most men who talk tough are terrified to do, face another man in physical combat.  And these guys are doing it against some of the toughest men in the world.  Gotta love it in my opinion.  I’m really looking forward to Burns vs Chimaev.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 19, 2022)

I have followed it from the beginning, but lost touch a little over the years as my favorite fighters aged out.  There are some new entertaining personalities emerging currently.  Bryce Mitchell is fun to listen to on the Theo Von podcast.  

I haven’t paid for a Pay per View in years, but usually watch the highlights on YouTube the day after the fight.  I’m interested in the Eddie Hall vs Thor boxing tonight.  Sounds like there is some good old fashioned hate on both sides.  Guys that size will gas pretty quick, so not sure what to expect.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 19, 2022)

jbogg said:


> I have followed it from the beginning, but lost touch a little over the years as my favorite fighters aged out.



I guess this explains my loss of interest as well.



Danuwoa said:


> Those guys from that part of the world are just different.  I mean when he fought Justin Gathje and actually chose what he thought would be the most honorable way to make him tap because he respected him, that’s amazing.




The thing I've always admired about UFC fighters is the genuine respect they show for each other. Sure, there is some bad blood between some fighters but in general they mutually respect each other. I mean they literally try to maim each for 15 minutes and the minute it's over, they are friends again. No hard feelings.

Yeah, I was never a Conor McGregor fan. But you have to give him his due...anyone who could go 10 rounds with Floyd Mayweather in a boxing match, and not embarrass themself, is a multi-talented fighter.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

First let's get something straight: do you mean only the UFC or MMA in general, such as Bellator, Invicta, and other professional organizations? That said I've been a fan of the UFC since it first saw it in the 90's. It's amazing to see a sport evolve from the ground up!

To be honest the early fights are hard to watch, because the skill level just wasn't there. The fighting spirit was there, but the techniques and tactics were crude. These guys/gals were literally making it up as they went along! 

What I like best is that MMA is a truly international sport. We see fighters from countries I never knew existed!  So many countries ending in "stan" for example.

So many nationalities - all the different races and religions - but NOBODY CARES! 
Fighters get respect & admiration (or disdain) because of how they fight, period. 

And Dana White, love him or hate him, deserves full respect - especially for how he powered through the COVID-19 meltdown and did his best to continue to present fights despite all the obstacles! 

That said I don't have ESPN+ so I can't watch UFC fights in "real time" anymore.  
You can't stop progress I guess, and it is a business so those are the breaks!

My favorite fighters whether retired or active? Kabib Nurmegemedov (great fighter and human being) Demetrius Johnson, Rose Namajunes, Anderson Silva, and Nate Diaz* are a few that come to mind. Honorable mention to Paige Vanzant for pure enthusiasm! She wasn't a great fighter (she's since went to bare knuckle boxing where she's also not great) and has broken her arms several times when she was in the UFC and gets beat up pretty badly, but she refuses to stop believing in herself
and that's a great attitude.

*Nate is not by any means "championship material" but nobody matches him for pure craziness, showmanship, wild fighting spirit and entertainment capability.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 19, 2022)

I love boxing, and will watch UFC occasionally. I often watch old fights on Youtube. Love a good fight, especially in the heavyweight division.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> First let's get something straight: do you mean only the UFC or MMA in general, such as Bellator, Invicta, and other professional organizations? That said I've been a fan of the UFC since it first saw it in the 90's. It's amazing to see a sport evolve from the ground up!
> 
> To be honest the early fights are hard to watch, because the skill level just wasn't there. The fighting spirit was there, but the techniques and tactics were crude. These guys/gals were literally making it up as they went along!
> 
> ...


Yeah I said UFC but really meant MMA I guess.  I just don’t know anything about those other promotions.


----------



## ChidJ (Mar 19, 2022)

Woowee, where to begin? Right now, I'm mostly invested in Tai Tuivasa, Bryce Mitchell, Valentina Schevchenko, Derrick Lewis, Jiri Prohazhka and a few others. What do you want to talk about? In recent years, biggest things for me was it was sad to see Tony Ferguson sort of lose his mind. Unfortunate that Colby Covington just isn't better than Kamaru Usman, sad to see Stipe Miocic lose his belt again. Sad to see Cain Velasquez get thrown in jail for shooting at a pedo. Sad Petr Yan got his belt stolen by a big baby.

Glad Jon Jones has sorta fallen out of the limelight and I hope he doesn't fight again.

Fun fact, I recently saw Stephen Thomson at a sniper competition. I didn't think it was actually him when I went as he has sort of the same look you often see in that community. Found out later it was actually him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2022)

Interesting when women go at it.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 19, 2022)

As fun as it is to watch the big boys go at it, one of my favorites a while back was Uriah Faber. That little surfer dude was fun to watch for a about a year or two.
I would watch more but I’m not into paying to see it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> First let's get something straight: do you mean only the UFC or MMA in general, such as Bellator, Invicta, and other professional organizations? That said I've been a fan of the UFC since it first saw it in the 90's. It's amazing to see a sport evolve from the ground up!
> 
> To be honest the early fights are hard to watch, because the skill level just wasn't there. The fighting spirit was there, but the techniques and tactics were crude. These guys/gals were literally making it up as they went along!
> 
> ...


One thing I’ll give Nate Diaz is he is just tough as a dang piece of angle iron.  I can’t say I agree on showmanship etc.  I think Conor, Colby Covington and others are a lot better on that front but nobody is tougher than Nate Diaz.  That second fight between him and Conor is one of the best ever in my opinion.  They just stood there and beat on each other.  They were both covered in blood and it seemed like after that whatever personal animosity they had was gone. How could it not be?  They got it all out in the ring.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

ChidJ said:


> Woowee, where to begin? Right now, I'm mostly invested in Tai Tuivasa, Bryce Mitchell, Valentina Schevchenko, Derrick Lewis, Jiri Prohazhka and a few others. What do you want to talk about? In recent years, biggest things for me was it was sad to see Tony Ferguson sort of lose his mind. Unfortunate that Colby Covington just isn't better than Kamaru Usman, sad to see Stipe Miocic lose his belt again. Sad to see Cain Velasquez get thrown in jail for shooting at a pedo. Sad Petr Yan got his belt stolen by a big baby.
> 
> Glad Jon Jones has sorta fallen out of the limelight and I hope he doesn't fight again.
> 
> Fun fact, I recently saw Stephen Thomson at a sniper competition. I didn't think it was actually him when I went as he has sort of the same look you often see in that community. Found out later it was actually him.


Tony Ferguson is a weird dude.  I never followed him all that closely until there were talks him fighting Khabib.  He has such an unconventional style that I thought there might be a possibility of him beating him.  I’m not sure what you’re referring to specifically but I do know he’s very strange.


----------



## ChidJ (Mar 19, 2022)

@Danuwoa Something happened to him. I'm not sure if it was inside the cage or outside of the cage but it feels like he lost his edge. Not as vicious, not as cunning, fight IQ now seems to be way lower than it used to. When he and Khabib were on parallel win streaks with 5 fights between them being cancelled, I truly felt Tony was the one to give Khabib a run for his money. He was unstoppable and his past 11 fights were all highlight bloodbaths. Then Gaetjhe just beat him senseless in a 5 round fight and it seemed he was never the same. I think he got caught early in the first and he should have been finished then but his own brain and his corner wouldn't let him be finished so a functionally unconscious Tony Ferguson was just beaten senseless by one of the strongest power punchers in the division for 4 more rounds.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

Gaetjhe is a killer.  I think he fought Khabib before he was ready.  Had it been possible for another year to pass before that fight I don’t know that Khabib necessarily wins.


----------



## Mattval (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a MMA fan.  I watch UFC, One fc and there are a few more on YouTube that are good.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 19, 2022)

When I was younger, I thought that ufc was great. I am old enough to remember Tyson knocking folks out in seconds and the Gracie domination. Now that I’m older and have seen the effects of street violence on young men for decades, even controlled violence like ufc and boxing just “feels wrong” for me to watch as entertainment. I’m not criticizing it for everyone that chooses to participate or watch, but this old man just doesn’t enjoy that sort of thing anymore.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2022)

To be honest, I would just as soon watch goats mate. And I am not at all interested in watching goats mate.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

Liberty said:


> When I was younger, I thought that ufc was great. I am old enough to remember Tyson knocking folks out in seconds and the Gracie domination. Now that I’m older and have seen the effects of street violence on young men for decades, even controlled violence like ufc and boxing just “feels wrong” for me to watch as entertainment. I’m not criticizing it for everyone that chooses to participate or watch, but this old man just doesn’t enjoy that sort of thing anymore.


I worry about the fighters.  Listening to Nate Diaz talk it’s clear he’s already dealing with the effects of getting punched and kicked in the head a lot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> To be honest, I would just as soon watch goats mate. And I am not at all interested in watching goats mate.


Yeah but you hate all sports.  Makes sense you wouldn’t care for one most sports fans don’t like.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah but you hate all sports.  Makes sense you wouldn’t care for one most sports fans don’t like.


I used to like to play them, just not sit and watch somebody else play them. My son loves UFC, he did Brazilian jiu jitsu for a good while.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to like to play them, just not sit and watch somebody else play them. My son loves UFC, he did Brazilian jiu jitsu for a good while.


Fighting is the most honest sport there is.  There are no excuses.  Two men and one can whip the other one.  If I showed you a thing on Bryce Mitchell it might make you want to watch him fight.  Having competed in combat sports myself I know how hard it is to do what they do and I just have a tremendous amount of respect for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Fighting is the most honest sport there is.  There are no excuses.  Two men and one can whip the other one.  If I showed you a thing on Bryce Mitchell it might make you want to watch him fight.  Having competed in combat sports myself I know how hard it is to do what they do and I just have a tremendous amount of respect for them.


I figure any time two grown men fight, both of them are gonna get hurt. Kinda like that Bobby Bare song, "The Winner. "


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I figure any time two grown men fight, both of them are gonna get hurt. Kinda like that Bobby Bare song, "The Winner. "


Since you brought that up, I’ve been playing that one.  

I loved it when I was competing.  May start back but not so much on a competitive basis.  We’ve got a gym here and it would be just for my own enjoyment etc.  Gotta get in a lot better shape first though.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah I said UFC but really meant MMA I guess.  I just don’t know anything about those other promotions.



The other major promotions are worth watching, not not as well known. I guess you could say they are RC Cola and the UFC is Coke or Pepsi.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

ChidJ said:


> Woowee, where to begin? Right now, I'm mostly invested in Tai Tuivasa, Bryce Mitchell, Valentina Schevchenko, Derrick Lewis, Jiri Prohazhka and a few others. What do you want to talk about? In recent years, biggest things for me was it was sad to see Tony Ferguson sort of lose his mind. Unfortunate that Colby Covington just isn't better than Kamaru Usman, sad to see Stipe Miocic lose his belt again. Sad to see Cain Velasquez get thrown in jail for shooting at a pedo. Sad Petr Yan got his belt stolen by a big baby.
> 
> Glad Jon Jones has sorta fallen out of the limelight and I hope he doesn't fight again.
> 
> Fun fact, I recently saw Stephen Thomson at a sniper competition. I didn't think it was actually him when I went as he has sort of the same look you often see in that community. Found out later it was actually him.



As for Stipe maybe it's my ears, but I can't understand a word coming out of his mouth.  He talks way too fast, plus he mumbles. Don't tell him I said that! 
Derrick "The Black Beast" Lewis is a real character! Great down-to-earth guy too. The last time they had that terrible flooding in Texas he drove around in his pickup helping & rescuing people. 

And I luv me some Tony Furguson, too bad he gets hit by bad luck a lot. One time he was just walking around backstage at a fighting venue and he tripped on a TV camera cable and tore his knee up to the point of needing major surgery and subsequent rehabilitation. What irony! He makes a living getting beaten up but he gets taken out by a TV cable. And his mental health is....not optimal. 

One time he tore his fireplace apart because he thought evil spirits were hiding in his chimney. Yeah, that might be a red flag that you need professional help! 

Right now the biggest talent in any weight class IMHO is Israel Adesanya! Sometimes I think he's from another planet the way he moves.  He reminds me a lot of Anderson Silva, who was the smoothest, most fluid fighter that has ever been.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> One thing I’ll give Nate Diaz is he is just tough as a dang piece of angle iron.  I can’t say I agree on showmanship etc.  I think Conor, Colby Covington and others are a lot better on that front but nobody is tougher than Nate Diaz.  That second fight between him and Conor is one of the best ever in my opinion.  They just stood there and beat on each other.  They were both covered in blood and it seemed like after that whatever personal animosity they had was gone. How could it not be?  They got it all out in the ring.



One of the best quotes EVER was when Nate choked out Connor (second fight between them maybe?) and when Joe Rogan asked him what he thought about his victory he said "well I'm not surprised blankety-blankers!" 

True about Nate's toughness and conditioning! But if he were in actual gloved boxing he would lose every fight, because he has so much scar tissue he starts bleeding the second he takes a few solid shots, and you know the deal with boxing: as soon as there's any blood, or a broken nose or any other bones the fight is over.  One thing about MMA that I like is they let fighters continue unless an injury is so unsafe it could cause permanent injury. Interesting side note: the UFC octagon floors are only used for one event(one night of fighting) then they are discarded, because there is no way they can ever clean off all that blood.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting when women go at it.



Their skills and techniques are on point! As for toughness they can take their stitches & broken bones just as well as the men. Google *Joanna Jędrzejczyk*  when her head had serious lumps and she looked like Frankenstein during a fight about two years ago. That woman doesn't play around!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> As for Stipe maybe it's my ears, but I can't understand a word coming out of his mouth.  He talks way too fast, plus he mumbles. Don't tell him I said that!
> Derrick "The Black Beast" Lewis is a real character! Great down-to-earth guy too. The last time they had that terrible flooding in Texas he drove around in his pickup helping & rescuing people.
> 
> And I luv me some Tony Furguson, too bad he gets hit by bad luck a lot. One time he was just walking around backstage at a fighting venue and he tripped on a TV camera cable and tore his knee up to the point of needing major surgery and subsequent rehabilitation. What irony! He makes a living getting beaten up but he gets taken out by a TV cable. And his mental health is....not optimal.
> ...


I got a good laugh out of what you said about it not being optimal.

Israel Adesanya is a dang good fighter but for some reason his fights aren’t all that much fun to watch to me.

So Derrick Lewis is black?  My exposure to him was the time he was a guest on Joe Rogan and I spent the entire episode trying to figure out if he was white, a light skinned black guy, Hispanic or what.  His story is a sad one but ultimately a good one.  He went through some awful stuff growing up like a lot of fighters have.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Their skills and techniques are on point! As for toughness they can take their stitches & broken bones just as well as the men. Google *Joanna Jędrzejczyk*  when her head had serious lumps and she looked like Frankenstein during a fight about two years ago. That woman doesn't play around!



Women are said to have a higher tolerance for pain. 

Looked like Jedrzejczyk had lots of head swelling in a photo I saw. 

Did not know that Amanda Nunes lost to Julianna Pena this past Dec. 2021. 



https://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/14947566/current-all-ufc-champions 

Current and all-time UFC champions 



https://www.espn.com/mma/fighter/_/id/3106617/joanna-jedrzejczyk 

Joanna Jedrzejczyk


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Interested in talking to any fellow UFC fans.  I’ve never known it to be discussed here all that much.  I’m pretty fired up about the Gilbert Burns/Kazmaht Chimaev fight in April.  Chael Sonnen said yesterday he believes one of the two guys will dominate the fight rather than it being a decision or one finally wearing the other down.  I’m kind of rooting for Burns.  The guy just quietly goes about his business and has done everything asked of him whether it was taking fights on short notice or anything else.  I would like to see him get rewarded.  But Chimaev is the guy people are fascinated with at the moment.  And that’s understandable.  He hasn’t faced anybody in the UFC yet that can give him a problem though.



I totally agree. 

Burns is legit. Wins over Maia, Woodley, and Stephen Thompson deserve respect. He also roughed up Usman in round 1.

Chimaev has looked dominate, but as you said, he hasn't faced top tier competition yet. Burns will be his first real test.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 19, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> I got a good laugh out of what you said about it not being optimal.
> 
> Israel Adesanya is a dang good fighter but for some reason his fights aren’t all that much fun to watch to me.
> 
> So Derrick Lewis is black?  My exposure to him was the time he was a guest on Joe Rogan and I spent the entire episode trying to figure out if he was white, a light skinned black guy, Hispanic or what.  His story is a sad one but ultimately a good one.  He went through some awful stuff growing up like a lot of fighters have.



Israel's fights aren't often action packed brawls because Israel is a very smart, technical, controlled fighter. He has a game plan and fights _his _fight - but of course he can adjust when needed.

But Lewis' nickname is "The Black Beast" so he plays that for laughs sometimes.
The real "beast" is Francis Ngannou! That guy just looks terrifying and has serious one-punch knockout power. Easy going and humble guy for the most part. 

Why are most of the heavyweights so pleasant and friendly? I have a theory:
nobody ever picked on, bullied, or messed with them when they were younger. Who wants to upset a guy who can take your head off?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 20, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Israel's fights aren't often action packed brawls because Israel is a very smart, technical, controlled fighter. He has a game plan and fights _his _fight - but of course he can adjust when needed.
> 
> But Lewis' nickname is "The Black Beast" so he plays that for laughs sometimes.
> The real "beast" is Francis Ngannou! That guy just looks terrifying and has serious one-punch knockout power. Easy going and humble guy for the most part.
> ...


I didn’t know he called himself that.  For some reason I thought his nick name was The Soul Assassin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 20, 2022)

Nevermind, we’re talking about two different guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2022)

I grew up watching MMA. We had a family in our church that was retired military from California and became a police officer in Atlanta so they moved here. We couldn’t afford satellite tv back in those days and he was a big Judo guy and would record the fights on VHS and give them to me. My business partner trains in some sort of jujutsu or something every week. It’s nothing but grappling type. About once a month he has a broken finger or shoulder jacked up or something. He’s my age (45) and I’d hate to see some young punk back him in a corner. If you’d meet him he looks like an average under weight guy. But he will tie you up in a pretzel and having you asking for mommy. He’s showed me a thing or three but it’s just not my thing. The amount of cardio those guys have is amazing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2022)

Pimblett not happy with Mark Zuckerberg. 

Molly McCann wins with spinning back elbow KO.  (UK's Meatball Mollie)



ESPN MMA: 

McCann grabs sensational win behind spinning elbow KO 

Sat, March 19, 2022



Gateway Pundit: 

WATCH: UFC Star Paddy Pimblett Challenges ‘Lizard’ Mark Zuckerberg to Fight After His Latest Win, Says He Would ‘Punch His Head In’

March 20, 2022 at 1:20pm


> Pimblett issued the challenge after defeating Rodrigo Vargas at UFC Fight Night: Volkov vs. Aspinall on Saturday night.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 20, 2022)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Pimblett not happy with Mark Zuckerberg.
> 
> Molly McCann wins with spinning back elbow KO.  (UK's Meatball Mollie)
> 
> ...


I can’t decide what I think about Pimblett.  He kind of seems like a gimmick to me.  He seems like a Conor wannabe.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 20, 2022)

bullgator said:


> As fun as it is to watch the big boys go at it, one of my favorites a while back was Uriah Faber. That little surfer dude was fun to watch for a about a year or two.
> I would watch more but I’m not into paying to see it.


I don’t pay for them. if they’re on TV and it looks like it may be a good fight, I’ll watch. Back in the 90s, a few friends and I would pay to watch Mike Tyson or Evander Holyfield fights. Prolly rented maybe 5 during that time. That was some great boxing back in those days. Friday night fights, Tuesday night fights, HBO and Showtime boxing. Great matchups back then.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> I can’t decide what I think about Pimblett.  He kind of seems like a gimmick to me.  He seems like a Conor wannabe.



He has a good record, but I don't know much about him, except he looks like another show boat trying to get attention. Has a ways to go to be a McGregor who lost his previous battle last summer.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 20, 2022)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Pimblett not happy with Mark Zuckerberg.
> 
> Molly McCann wins with spinning back elbow KO.  (UK's Meatball Mollie)
> 
> ...



I saw a clip of that spinning elbow - awesome! Definitely a "slow down the video" to catch it. It came totally from out of nowhere.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I saw a clip of that spinning elbow - awesome! Definitely a "slow down the video" to catch it. It came totally from out of nowhere.



Yep, reckon nobody saw that coming, unless she has a history for it.  The ESPN 1-minute video I saw showed it happening in the 1st 2-seconds. Wasn't no coming back after that lights out connection.


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 21, 2022)

I watched it for a little while when they had no weight classes and fought multiple times in one event but lost interest really fast don’t really like it or boxing anymore


----------



## DannyW (Mar 21, 2022)

huntersluck said:


> I watched it for a little while when they had no weight classes and fought multiple times in one event but lost interest really fast don’t really like it or boxing anymore



That sounds like the "World's Toughest Man" competition back in the 1980's. They fought multiple matches in a day, the loser was eliminated and the winner advanced. With practically no rules. Last man standing won.


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 22, 2022)

Yea they did that in early days of ufc too but they did have some rules


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

I prefer the old school fighters and fights, but I watch the new stuff too.

Love some of the old school guys like Don Frye, Dan Severen, Tank Abbot, Vitor Belfort, Ken Shamrock, Randy Couture(my favorite), ect fighters.

I remember Vitor's first fight in the UFC. His fists looked like a swarm of yellow jackets.

What really shocked me was the onset of fine looking women who can really fight.

In Frye's HOF acceptance speech he said Tank hit him so hard his kids were born dizzy!

I've posted this one before, a classic:


----------



## DannyW (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow...that is the best first 30 seconds of action that I have ever seen.

Great line by the announcer: "they are both trying to eliminate each other with extreme prejudice".


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 22, 2022)

Demetrious Johnson (Mighty Mouse) was one of the best fighters I have ever watched.  The way he won just always looked so effortless. The guy's movement was incredible.  Like many i've seen posted so far, i have fallen off from watching the UFC over the years, mostly due to kids/family but also because I don't enjoy staying up until 1 am to watch the main event of a PPV fight. I was a big fan of Matt Hughes, Forest Griffin, Liddell, Couture, GSP, etc.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 23, 2022)

THIS JUST IN! UFC alumnus *Chael Sonnen *arrested for battery. He attacked six people, strangulation being one of charges. Research it on the internet - what's going on with these guys lately?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 23, 2022)

benellisbe said:


> Demetrious Johnson (Mighty Mouse) was one of the best fighters I have ever watched.  The way he won just always looked so effortless. The guy's movement was incredible.  Like many i've seen posted so far, i have fallen off from watching the UFC over the years, mostly due to kids/family but also because I don't enjoy staying up until 1 am to watch the main event of a PPV fight. I was a big fan of Matt Hughes, Forest Griffin, Liddell, Couture, GSP, etc.



Forest is FUNNY as all get out! I have one of the books he wrote - hilarious!


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 28, 2022)

I’ll tell how long it’s been since I watched UFC Royce vs Kimo was the last full fight I watched


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2022)

Shavkat Rahkmonov is a fighter I’m really keeping my eye on.  Same division as Chimaev.  He has the same number of fights in UFC and is undefeated just like Chimaev.  They are both from the same part of the world.  Rahkmonov has fifteen total professional fights and has won them all, half by knockout and half by submission.  But he’s not getting the hype Chimaev is getting because he’s quiet.  If they build this fight slowly, in a couple of years I can see these two facing each other for the belt.  I can see Rahkmonov giving Chimaev problems.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Apr 4, 2022)

Its been a about a year or so ago the last UFC i watched... Connor and Dustin 3 i think it was...The highlight of the night for me was when ole buddy who does the shoey...knocked out Greg Hardy, I hate that woman beater with a passion.. Ole buddy knocked him out and chugged a beer from his shoe


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 9, 2022)

huntersluck said:


> I’ll tell how long it’s been since I watched UFC Royce vs Kimo was the last full fight I watched



It's a whole different level these days. The fighting/fighters have evolved leaps & bounds since then.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2022)

Looking forward to Burns and Chimaev tonight.  It was striking at the weigh in how much bigger Chimaev looked than Burns.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks like some women going at it tonight in the main card, prelims, & early prelims. 



https://www.espn.com/mma/fightcenter/_/id/600016207/league/ufc 

April 9, 2022

VyStar Veterans Memorial Arena, Jacksonville, FL

Main Card
PPV 10:00 PM

Prelims
ESPN/ESPN+ 8:00 PM

Early Prelims
ESPN+ 6:30 PM


----------



## wildcats (Apr 9, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Looking forward to Burns and Chimaev tonight.  It was striking at the weigh in how much bigger Chimaev looked than Burns.


Same...didn't realize Chim had that kind of size advantage.  Pretty easy now to see why he could fight in 2 weight divisions.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 9, 2022)

Chimaev has a 4" reach advantage, and a perfect win/loss record. That will be problematic for Burns no doubt. 

Cool that THE KOREAN ZOMBIE is fighting tonight. I always liked him. Too bad he had to give up two years of fighting to serve his mandatory time in the South Korean military a few years ago, but those are the breaks. However, his bio says he was in the South Korean Navy at 18 years old. So why did he have to serve another two years many years later?  That sounds shady, but a lot of Korean things are shady. Regardless, I never realized he has six losses on his record and he's 35 years old. I don't see him fighting much longer. 

And Mackenzie Dern is on the card! She used to have SERIOUS problems with making weight, and for a while people were calling her Snackenzie! 

Too bad I don't have ESPN+ but there's no way I'll pay for a channel if I don't watch any other sports. Guess I'll catch the highlights on the internet.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 9, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Looking forward to Burns and Chimaev tonight.  It was striking at the weigh in how much bigger Chimaev looked than Burns.



It's time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 12, 2022)

Talk of a Chimaev/Burns rematch.  This will be on ABC, it will be five rounds, and for the right to face Camaru Usman for the title.  I hope this happens.  Burns is such an underrated and under appreciated fighter.  I would love to see him win the rematch.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 12, 2022)

And the winners are:
Volkanovski
Chimaev
Sterling
Dern
Madsen


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Unfortunately, not-so-much anymore. Don't know why, just lost interest. But at one time, for about a 10-12 year period, I couldn't get enough of it. In fact, the only time I have ever paid to watch a sporting event on pay-for-view, was a UFC event in 2011.
> 
> Chuck Liddell, GSP, Matt Hughes, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, and Forrest Griffin were just some of the headliners during that period. I watched the first few seasons of The Ultimate Fighter, in fact, the most epic UFC fight I ever saw was the season one finale of TUF where Forrest Griffin and Stephen Bonner beat each silly for three rounds. Neither one should have been standing at the end of the fight, yet both were. Best UFC fight I ever saw.
> 
> ...


I agree, used to love it! 
Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture, Matt Hughes, GSP, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson, Wanderlei Silva, & Fedor Emelianenko were some of my favs! 

IMHO Anderson Silva, Matt Hughes, & Fedor were the best in the business in their prime!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like there's 2 women's UFC / MMA competitions tonight. 

Wonder who's gonna win the men's main event. 



https://www.espn.com/mma/fightcenter/_/id/600018247 

UFC 275: Teixeira vs. Procházka

June 11, 2022

Singapore Indoor Stadium, Kallang, Singapore

Main Card

PPV 10:00 PM 


Main Card

Light Heavyweight - Main Event - Title Fight

G. Teixeira 33-7-0 Championship Belt

PPV
Match 1
+175 / -210

J. Procházka 28-3-1



Women's Flyweight - Title Fight

V. Shevchenko 22-3-0 Championship Belt

PPV
Match 2
-625 / +450

T. Santos 19-1-0 



Women's Strawweight

Z. Weili 21-3-0

PPV
Match 3
-165 / +140

J. Jedrzejczyk 16-4-0


----------



## ChidJ (Jun 12, 2022)

Went almost as predicted. The main event was excellent. I like that Jiri Procházka
but he's reckless. Took a ton of damage just because he didn't want to put his hands up.


----------



## wildcats (Jun 13, 2022)

ChidJ said:


> Went almost as predicted. The main event was excellent. I like that Jiri Procházka
> but he's reckless. Took a ton of damage just because he didn't want to put his hands up.



Jiri is fun to watch but he leaves himself open.  He gets tagged a lot.  Gave his back up several times that a quicker fighter may have been able to take advantage of.  
Fun battle between two game fighters for sure.


----------



## ChidJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Definitely a good fight but I agree, this fight exposed a lot of holes in his skillset that top guys now get to train to exploit


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 30, 2022)

Noticed on the Saturday night TV schedule, free antenna TV on ABC has UFC 277 at 8-10pm (Prelims).

Wonder how Pena vs. Nunes at 10pm will turn out???



https://www.espn.com/mma/

*UFC 277 Julianna Peña vs. Amanda Nunes: Live results and analysis*



> Julianna Peña shocked the MMA world when she upset Amanda Nunes to win the UFC women's bantamweight title at UFC 269 last December.




FC 277: Peña vs. Nunes 2

July 30, 2022

American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX

Main Card

PPV 10:00 PM

Prelims

ABC/ESPN/ESPN+ 8:00 PM


----------



## ChidJ (Jul 31, 2022)

Well turned out about as expected, unfortunately. I've never liked Amanda Nunes but it is what it is. She's a fierce competitor and a powerful lady


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

Paddy Pimblett won again the other night.  People have tried to dismiss him as a Conor McGregor wannabe but he’s is slowing proving that he’s for real.

Nate Diaz is goi g to fight Khamzat Chimaev for his last fight in his UFC contract.  I do t understand this.  A lot of people are giving him no chance to beat Chimaev.  I respect Chimaev as a fighter but personally do t like him.  I feel about the same way about Nate Diaz.  The wrinkle in all this is that they’re fighting in New York.  They are very gun shy about cuts there.  Diaz could easily clip Chimaev with an elbow or a combination and open him up, make him bleed, and beat Chimaev by the fight being stopped.  That would suit me.  Chimaev is good but so dang overhyped.  People actually think he will beat Usman.  I think Usman would beat him senseless at this point in their careers.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 31, 2022)

I think Diaz will get cut first and will probably lose the fight over it from stoppage.  Even though we all know he could and would fight and slip around in his own blood to his death.... that's what the refs are for.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I think Diaz will get cut first and will probably lose the fight over it from stoppage.  Even though we all know he could and would fight and slip around in his own blood to his death.... that's what the refs are for.


I really want to see Chimaev humbled a little bit.  He’s good.  Dont get me wrong.  But it’s like he and all the the people who can’t keep from drowning in Lake Hype think he’s a hall of famer already.  Maybe they will fast track him to fight Usman.  That would take him down a peg and bring some people back to reality.  I’m not even sure he beat Gilbert Burns.  And I’m not even sure he’s the best newer fighter in his weight class.  I think that title goes to Shavkhat Rahkmonov who I think would probably beat him.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 31, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Paddy Pimblett won again the other night.  People have tried to dismiss him as a Conor McGregor wannabe but he’s is slowing proving that he’s for real.
> 
> Nate Diaz is goi g to fight Khamzat Chimaev for his last fight in his UFC contract.  I do t understand this.  A lot of people are giving him no chance to beat Chimaev.  I respect Chimaev as a fighter but personally do t like him.  I feel about the same way about Bate Diaz.  The wrinkle in all this is that they’re fighting in New York.  They are very gun shy about cuts there.  Diaz could easily clip Chimaev with an elbow or a combination and open in up, make him bleed, and beat Chimaev by the fight being stopped.  That would suit me.  Chimaev is good but so dang overhyped.  People actually think he will beat Usman.  I think Usman would beat him senseless at this point in their careers.


Paddy is legit. He has a lot of possibilities and for now seems like a humble guy.  Usman is in a class by himself


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Paddy is legit. He has a lot of possibilities and for now seems like a humble guy.  Usman is in a class by himself


Paddy likes to run his mouth but it seems playful.  I’m hearing that Conor’s comeback fight will be against Charles Oliveira.  The thing is, Conor can still knock anybody out.  He could conceivably be champion.  I’ve got to admit the fallout from that would make me laugh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2022)

My son and stepson love it. I'd just as soon watch goats graze.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> My son and stepson love it. I'd just as soon watch goats graze.


Now you know how I feel about these TV shows everybody gets into.  If they were being filmed in my backyard I’d close the blinds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Now you know how I feel about these TV shows everybody gets into.  If they were being filmed in my backyard I’d close the blinds.


Exact same way I feel about almost any kind of sports. If they had the Superbowl or SEC championship or whatnot in my yard, I wouldn't walk out on the porch. I find all sports extremly boring to watch, a bit silly, and have no idea why grown folks get so involved in watching other people throw or tote or play with a ball or tussle with each other. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Exact same way I feel about almost any kind of sports. If they had the Superbowl or SEC championship or whatnot in my yard, I wouldn't walk out on the porch. I find all sports extremly boring to watch, a bit silly, and have no idea why grown folks get so involved in watching other people throw or tote or play with a ball or tussle with each other. Different strokes for different folks.


I used to love football.  Loved watching.  Was a pretty good player in high school.  Can’t care about it anymore because they decided to get into political activism.  If it’s on I won’t freak out and start screaming about how much I hate it and demand it be turned off but I don’t care much about watching it.

Fighting is different to me.  I used to do it competitively so that’s part of my interest.  But also, it’s about the purest form of sport there is.  You either whip the guy you’re facing or he whips you.  Period.  No excuses. And the fact that most grown men would be too afraid to even try it is part of the draw.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> I used to love football.  Loved watching.  Was a pretty player in high school.  Can’t care about it anymore because they decided to get into political activism.  If it’s on I won’t freak out and start screaming about how much I hate it and demand it be turned off but I don’t care much about watching it.
> 
> Fighting is different to me.  I used to do it competitively so that’s part of my interest.  But also, it’s about the purest form of sport there is.  You either whip the guy you’re facing or he whips you.  Period.  No excuses. And the fact that most grown men would be too afraid to even try it is part of the draw.


I played baseball for many, many years, and loved it. And was good at it. I have absolutely no desire to watch anybody else do it on tv, though. It's boring. And I don't fistfight nowadays. I'm old. If somebody attackts me, I'll shootem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I played baseball for many, many years, and loved it. And was good at it. I have absolutely no desire to watch anybody else do it on tv, though. It's boring. And I don't fistfight nowadays. I'm old. If somebody attackts me, I'll shootem.


Most people feel the way you do.  I just respect those guys so much.  For instance, Michael Bisping suffered a detached retina because of a head kick he caught from a guy who was later run out of UFC for steroid use and being a dirty fighter.  It left Bisping blind in his right eye.  Now a lot of “men” would act like they could never work again and would want a check for the rest of their life.

Not only did Michael Bisping not do that, he never told anybody other than his coach that he couldnt see out of his right eye and he continued to fight professionally at the highest level.  What’s more, after losing his eye he fought Anderson Silva who is o e of the greatest fighters the world has ever known.  During the fight his mouth piece popped out.  He was trying to tell the referee he needed to get it back.  As he was doing so he was looking to his left which meant Silva was in front of his blind side.  But nobody in the building other than Bisping and his coach knew he could t see his opponent at that moment.  Silva took advantage and hit him with a flying knee to the face knocking him down and nearly unconscious.  He fought two more rounds and won the fight.  The amount of toughness and courage required to do something like that is remarkable.  That’s a lot of things to me but it’s not boring.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2022)

Okay Connor, you can put the weights down now! Yep, Connor is jacked as he gets ready for his big comeback after breaking a leg. A fighter with admitted cardio weakness/deficiencies is going to move up in weight classes? His first fight back could go very, very badly for him if he doesn't finish the fight within the first round or two. 
That much "show" muscle is going to steal his oxygen unless he's been doubling down on cardio.


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

ChidJ said:


> Woowee, where to begin? Right now, I'm mostly invested in Tai Tuivasa, Bryce Mitchell, Valentina Schevchenko, Derrick Lewis, Jiri Prohazhka and a few others. What do you want to talk about? In recent years, biggest things for me was it was sad to see Tony Ferguson sort of lose his mind. Unfortunate that Colby Covington just isn't better than Kamaru Usman, sad to see Stipe Miocic lose his belt again. Sad to see Cain Velasquez get thrown in jail for shooting at a pedo. Sad Petr Yan got his belt stolen by a big baby.
> 
> Glad Jon Jones has sorta fallen out of the limelight and I hope he doesn't fight again.
> 
> Fun fact, I recently saw Stephen Thomson at a sniper competition. I didn't think it was actually him when I went as he has sort of the same look you often see in that community. Found out later it was actually him.


Tony is the perfect case of a fighter that didn’t (doesn’t) know when to hang it up. Tough to see and tough that the folks around him are letting it happen. Hate to see a guy like that go from a legend to a gatekeeper for the division so fast…wish the khabib fight would have happened when they were both at the top of their game


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 17, 2022)

dang said:


> Tony is the perfect case of a fighter that didn’t (doesn’t) know when to hang it up. Tough to see and tough that the folks around him are letting it happen. Hate to see a guy like that go from a legend to a gatekeeper for the division so fast…wish the khabib fight would have happened when they were both at the top of their game


He and Nate Diaz need to stop for their own sake.  Donald Cerrone stopped just in time.


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Okay Connor, you can put the weights down now! Yep, Connor is jacked as he gets ready for his big comeback after breaking a leg. A fighter with admitted cardio weakness/deficiencies is going to move up in weight classes? His first fight back could go very, very badly for him if he doesn't finish the fight within the first round or two.
> That much "show" muscle is going to steal his oxygen unless he's been doubling down on cardio.
> 
> View attachment 1183485


Agree. I don’t care how much he lifts or trains, he’ll always be too small for 170. You can’t train or build stature


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> He and Nate Diaz need to stop for their own sake.  Donald Cerrone stopped just in time.


Yeah. I’m surprised Nate isn’t trying to cash out on Connor 3. Tony has been specifically hard to watch for me cause he takes so much dang damage and he has no quit. Even when he was winning he always took excessive damage. Just the optics of some of his latest fights….tough to see


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 17, 2022)

Conor has lost some of that bull since that pic was taken.  He’s bigger than he was now but doesn’t look near that bulky.


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

I think a lot of these guys surround themselves with yes-men. And a fighters natural instinct is to not quit and never give up. The combination of those two things makes em hold on too long


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 17, 2022)

dang said:


> Yeah. I’m surprised Nate isn’t trying to cash out on Connor 3. Tony has been specifically hard to watch for me cause he takes so much dang damage and he has no quit. Even when he was winning he always took excessive damage. Just the optics of some of his latest fights….tough to see


Agree.  That last time he was knocked out did not look good.  A head kick too which is especially bad.  It reminded me of when Jorge Masvidal caught Ben Askeren with that flying knee.  You can’t take many of those in your life without serious long term damage.


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Agree.  That last time he was knocked out did not look good.  A head kick too which is especially bad.  It reminded me of when Jorge Masvidal caught Ben Askeren with that flying knee.  You can’t take many of those in your life without serious long term damage.


I wonder what we’ll see in 20 years with some of these fighters. A lot from the early days getting to that point now. I know the NFL went through some hot water with head trauma


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 17, 2022)

Muhammad Ali is pretty good example of the long term affects. I’ll bet these guys practicing BJJ always twisting and twerking their joints will be hurting in their 50’s and 60’s. It’s a young mans game for sure, few defy the odds like Randy Couture did. Ken Shamrock was a prime example of not being able to walk away. Those guys are just so dang competitive their mind says go when their body says no. Shamrock looked like he was in a train wreck his last few fights with Tito. It was pitiful. But he was “The man” back in the day, especially when they could juice without worry. But everything has a price you pay.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2022)

"Fun fact, I recently saw Stephen Thomson at a sniper competition. I didn't think it was actually him when I went as he has sort of the same look you often see in that community. Found out later it was actually him". 

You can add Steven Thomson to the "celebrity" thread we have going! 

Stipe Miocic is a great fighter and a nice guy, but he mumbles so much I cannot understand a word he says.  Isn't Anderson Silva doing a gloved boxing thing with a you tube star? Weird if he is/does that. Nate Diaz retiring is not unexpected at his age - never close to being a champ but he was "good for business" no doubt about it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2022)

dang said:


> I wonder what we’ll see in 20 years with some of these fighters. A lot from the early days getting to that point now. I know the NFL went through some hot water with head trauma



Jorge kneeing Ben was probably the smoothest, slickest & smartest moves I can ever remember seeing. And Jorge leaning against the cage like he's just waiting for a bus right before he unleashed the fury was the cherry on top. I'm going to have to watch that clip again - a true thing of athletic beauty nobody can deny even if they don't like MMA.


----------



## dang (Oct 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Jorge kneeing Ben was probably the smoothest, slickest & smartest moves I can ever remember seeing. And Jorge leaning against the cage like he's just waiting for a bus right before he unleashed the fury was the cherry on top. I'm going to have to watch that clip again - a true thing of athletic beauty nobody can deny even if they don't like MMA.


I bought that PPV was one of the first on ESPN plus I remember buying. Steam cut out right before the fight, and cut back on to Ben laying on the canvas. I was not happy….LOL


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2022)

dang said:


> I bought that PPV was one of the first on ESPN plus I remember buying. Steam cut out right before the fight, and cut back on to Ben laying on the canvas. I was not happy….LOL



 Back a couple of years ago before the UFC went to putting most of their fights on ESPN+ (not a sports fan so I'll never need ESPN+) you could get them on regular PPV.
I'm TERRIBLE with technology but one time there was a really stacked card and I tried using PPV. Somehow, I messed it up and selected the wrong version and had to watch the whole fight in SPANISH!  It's not like I couldn't figure out what was going on but missing out on the Joe Rogan/Daniel Cormier commentary took the fun out of it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 24, 2022)

UFC Hall of Famer Stephan Bonnar dead at 45
					

Stephan Bonnar, UFC Hall of Famer best known for his bout against Forrest Griffin on season one of "The Ultimate Fighter," died Thursday at age 45.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Stephan Bonnar Dead! Him and Forrest Griffin were in the fight that put the UFC on the map! The UFC/MMA was a fringe sport until THE FIGHT that changed the sport forever. Both men put on such a show that they BOTH got awarded UFC contracts. The fight was epic to say the least. Few people had ever seen anything like it before. Their skillsets & techniques were primitive by today's standards, but in 2005 it was incredible.


----------

